# Big Spring 3



## schnellmerker (6. Dezember 2003)

doch, doch......so langsam kapieren es alle hier!.......


----------



## Dok (6. Dezember 2003)

Ich glaube nicht!

Dieses Thema ist mehr als merkwürdig.
Am Anfang haben viele gesagt Sie hätten Beweise für das was Sie behaupten.
Aber als ich die haben wollte
wurde ich erst hingehalten und bei meinen Nachfragen zum Schluß nur noch
beschimpft.
Fakt ist aber:
1.) Ich weis nicht was da los war, ich war nicht dabei!
2.) Beweise kann oder will keiner bringen, warum auch immer!
3.) Ich habe eine Unterlassungsklage deswegen. Wenn das Thema wieder hoch
kommt ohne das ich
die Behauptungen belegen kann wird es für mich ziemlich teuer!

So ist der stand der Dinge!

Solange keiner Beweise bringt oder bereit ist die Strafe zu bezahlen ist das Thema abgeschlossen!


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Dezember 2003)

Und scheinbar wollen einige Leute hier weiter ihre Privatfehde austragen, wie sonst ist es zu erklären, dass sich hier immer wieder Leute neu anmelden um nix anders zu tun als wieder dieses Thema hochzuholen - Sonst haben sie scheinbar nichts zu sagen oder zu tun.

Schon interessant, wie einige Leute immer wieder versuchen dem Board hier zu schaden!

Zum nachdenken: 
Auch gefakte Emailaddis lassen sich nachverfolgen und so lassen sich auch rechtliche Schritte einleiten.


----------



## Karstein (6. Dezember 2003)

Thomas - nun weiß ich auch, was Du neulich am Telefon meintest!

ToiToiToi und knüpft den/die Vogel/Vögel an den nächsten Baum!

Daumenhoch-Gruß

Karsten

(PS: dürfen wir Dich im Februar auch unter uns begrüßen in Berlin?)


----------



## schlot (6. Dezember 2003)

ich habs kapiert!
Heute Mittag wars Seefisch jetzt schnellmerker und immer in der selben Weise, für mich sind das Maulwürfe Stänkerer oder besser gesagt Stinkstiefel die nur eines im Sinn haben dem AB zu schaden und Unfrieden zu stiften!
@ Dok und Thomas hoffentlich könnt ihr bald herausfinden wer dahinter steht, daß man eben diesen an den Pranger stellen kann, verdient hat er es allemal!

@ Seefisch oder schnellmerker,
bei mir habt ihr genau das Gegenteil erreicht, nachdem ich jetzt einigermaßen nachvollziehen kann was hier gelaufen ist kann ich der AB-Führung nur Recht geben !

Hab übrigens die Pm`s an mich an die Boardführung weitergeleitet!

Bin schon gespannt wann sich der nächste neu anmeldet um das Thema neu zu erfinden!


----------



## Franky (7. Dezember 2003)

Wie schnell eine "Aufklärung" stattfindet, obliegt nicht dem Anglerboard!!! Ausserdem möchte ich einmal anmerken, dass das hier doch kein Gerichtssaal ist!!!!!

Ich weiss nicht, wer alles wo hintersteckt, aber scheinbar will man das Board hier in eine Ecke drängen, in der es nichts zu suchen hat (siehe Satz 2!!).

Wie/ob Erics (MFGIs) Beitrag wieder eingestellt wird, liegt (zum 1.000. mal gesagt) weder an Martin, noch an Thomas, noch an mir oder sonsteinem Mitglied hier. Die "Führung" hat sich, als Betreiber eines Mediums (oder einer Kommunikationsplattform) *neutral* zu verhalten. Nur, was einige Herrschaften in Punkto "BigSping" immer wieder anfangen grenzt an eine Frechheit sondersgleichen!!!

Die "Führung" steht jedenfalls hinter Ihren Mitgliedern, die zu Infos beitragen und stempelt nicht, wie man durch einige Zeilen lesen kann, diese als Lügner ab. Wäre ja noch schöner!!!

Alles andere, von wegen Beweise und so ist schon in den anderen Beiträgen geschrieben. Der Schutz unserer Mitglieder liegt mir sehr am Herzen! Punktaus!


----------



## rob (7. Dezember 2003)

ganz genau franky,und wenn manch einer nicht so ein ausgebrägtes ego hätte,wäre schon lange wieder ruhe..........go fishing


----------



## meeresfee (7. Dezember 2003)

ich bin einmal gespannt wie hier auf den nächsten kritischen Reisebericht reagiert wird!

wenn das wieder so läuft: Posting.......Antworten.........Klage.......Ausblenden.......

wo bleibt denn da der Nutzen für die Mitglieder?


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Dezember 2003)

Hi meeresfee
Zwei Postings und zweimal nur rumgenöle!
Du musst ein sehr einsamer Mensch sein!
Wass hällt dich eigendlich hier?
Wenn mir was nicht gefällt dann logge ich mich nicht jeden Tag mit einem neuen Namen ein!
Ich bin der Meinung du bist Krank.
Und wie du selber schreibst bist du ja für Meinungsfreiheit!
Kein Gruss Knurri!


----------



## meeresfee (7. Dezember 2003)

@knurrhahn

ich werde jetzt deine Beleidigungen nicht erwidern....

ernst gemeinten Anfragen werde ich jedoch gerne antworten

:g


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2003)

Nur mal ne Frage zu meinem Verständnis:

Gehts manchen hier vielleicht eher um Profilierung oder "Kampf gegen das AB" oder wirklich um die Sache??

Wenns wirklich um die Sache geht, hier einige Foren für Angler , wo ja jeder das Thema Big Spring veröffentlichen kann, seltsamerweise habe ich dort zu dem Thema nix gefunden, obwohls ja einigen so wichtig zu sein scheint (dass die genannten Threads im AB aus juistischen Gründen nicht mehr veröffentlicht werden, wurde nun ja schon des öfteren gepostet):
Angeln.de
Blinker.de
FischundFang.de
Hobby-Angler.de
NAF - Forum


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Dezember 2003)

@ meeresfee oder doch besser Herr Berneker?

Warum lieferst Du nicht eindeutige Beweise für uns und die Anwälte.
Somit wäre allen geholfen und dieses leidige Thema wäre vom Tisch.
Du könntest dann mit Sicherheit wieder besser schlafen und bräuchtest das Board nicht so schlecht zu machen.
Denn sooo schlecht sind wir hier ja garnicht.


----------



## meeresfee (7. Dezember 2003)

ganz schön schlau der Thomas......

aber ablenken gilt nicht! ...... Big Spring ist mir völlig egal! Das war eben eine "Erfahrung" ....

Aber dieses an der Nase Herumführen der Mitglieder hier und die teilweise unfaire Behandlung, das stinkt mir schon!

Eine Enschuldigung wäre das mindeste! Statt dessen werden Unwahrheiten verbreitet. Sorry, aber ich lasse mir den Mund nicht verbieten.

@dorsch1

ich habe mehrmals gesagt, dass die Fakten in Sachen "Big Spring" jederzeit bezeugt werden können..... nicht nur von mir..... erinnere dich bitte, dass nicht ich es war der den ursprünglichen Reisebericht geschrieben hat. Ich habe lediglich "MFGI" unterstützen wollen, denn der wurde der Lüge bezichtigt! Klar hatte ich Zorn auf Big Spring! Wer hätte das nicht?
Also, ich bin jederzeit zur Zeugenaussage bereit! Nur bin ich bis heute nicht ernsthaft dazu befragt worden!!! 
Allerdings wurde ich dreimal hier gelöscht, weil ich unbequeme Fragen stellte!!!!
danke das du mich einmal hier ganz konkret darauf angesprochen hast!


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Dezember 2003)

Herr Berneker
Das war keine Beleidigung, sondern meine Meinung.
Da liegt ein kleiner aber rechtlicher Unterschied vor!


----------



## meeresfee (7. Dezember 2003)

@knurrhahn

du solltest dich erst einmal genauer informieren, bevor du dich so weit aus dem Fenster lehnst!


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Dezember 2003)

Gegen solche Leute wie sie hänge ich mich bis zu den Zehenspitzen aus dem Fenster!
Und mir ist es ganz egal was sie von mir denken!


----------



## meeresfee (7. Dezember 2003)

@knurrhahn

ich bezweifele sehr, dass du mich kennst!


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2003)

Zu Deinen Vorwürfen sage ich nichts, das wissen die Member hier selber am besten.
Da Dir das Forum hier nicht passt, kann ich Dir andere empfehlen, s.o..


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Dezember 2003)

Herr Berneker

Ich weiss wer den Thread hier reingestellt hat.
Es geht aber nun mal nicht um diesen Thread mehr,sondern darum das das Board für  Dich und Deine Zwecke benutzt werden soll.
Warum akzeptierst Du nicht das von der Führiung in erster Linie die Member und das Board geschützt werden.
Schicke Dok beweiskräftiges Material,sagen kann man vieles.
Warum treten Anwälte an das Board herran und nicht an Dich?
Sicher wollen alle Member hier genaueres wissen,aber solange nichts bewiesen ist sollte man auch bitte die Entscheidung der Führung akzeptieren und nicht noch mehr Stunk verbreiten.
Ich denke wenn jemand Deine Firma ohne aussagekräftige Beweise schlecht machen würde,dann würdest Du auch nicht nur zuschauen.
Lass das Thema doch einfach mal etwas ruhen bis so einige Dinge geklärt sind.Dazu könntest Du ja mit Sicherheit sehr viel zu beitragen.


----------



## Knurrhahn (7. Dezember 2003)

Warum gehen sie nicht in das NAF!
Wo sie geschrieben haben ich rezitiere" Die Herren Admin`s, Mod`s und Obermod`s vom Anglerboard werden sich nach und nach selbst bekämpfen"
Denn wir hier im AB tauschen uns doch lieber übers Angeln aus!


----------



## Dok (7. Dezember 2003)

Herr Berneker, 

so langsam haben Sie wohl die Spitze mehr als Überschritten. Denken Sie eigentlich auch mal daran was das ganze für mich bedeutet? Oder sind Sie nicht in der Lage über den Tellerrand zu blicken?
Alleine diese Aussage:


> wenn das wieder so läuft: Posting.......Antworten.........Klage.......Ausblenden.......
> 
> wo bleibt denn da der Nutzen für die Mitglieder?



ist ja wohl schon mehr als eine Frechheit. Schon mal überlegt wer die Möglichen Strafen zahlen soll? Ich ja wohl, so wie es aussieht!

Ich warte noch heute auf Ihre Beweise, wo sind diese. Das hätte die Sache auch unserem Anwalt erleichtert!
Es steht hier nicht zur Debatte ob ich oder die Member hier die Geschichte glauben, sondern ob wir diese beweisen können!!!
Außerdem haben wir Ihnen angeboten den Fall für das Magazin aufzuarbeiten und vorher rechtlich prüfen zu lassen. Ich war auch bereit dafür die kosten zu tragen. Was nicht kam waren Ihre Beweise.

Wir können auch gerne beide zu einem Notar gehen und machen einen Kostenübernahmevertrag, so das Sie für alle evtl. Anwaltskosten und Strafen die anfallen aufkommen. Dann können Sie gerne weitermachen.


----------



## Dorsch1 (7. Dezember 2003)

@ Dok



> Wir können auch gerne beide zu einem Notar gehen und machen einen Kostenübernahmevertrag, so das Sie für alle evtl. Anwaltskosten und Strafen die anfallen aufkommen. Dann können Sie gerne weitermachen.



Das wäre doch die sicherste Möglichkeit für Dich und das Board.
Und da Herr Berneker ja in allen Dingen dieses auch sicher beweisen kann,dürfte mit der Übernahme der Kosten ja nix im Wege stehen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Dezember 2003)

Ein Internetforum unterliegt nicht dem Presserecht (dann häte man eine Gegendarstellung veröffentlichen müssen), sondern dem Neue Medien Gesetz (oder wie das heisst).

Danach musste das AB die entsprechenden Threads rausnehmen, ebenso wie alle darauf verweisenden Threads. Ansonsten hätte man sowohl gegen einzelnen Member wie auch gegen das AB klagen können.

*Hier geht es ganz klar nicht darum, ob die Vorwürfe in dem Thread richtig oder falsch waren, sondern darum, dass es ganz klare Straftatsbestände (Beleidigung, Verleumdung) einzelner in den genannten Threads gab.*

Und wer immer noch nicht kapiert, dass man sich auch in einem Internetforum an Recht und Gesetz sowie die Boardregeln zu halten hat, der soll sich bitte eine andere Spielwiese als das AB suchen.

Das Anglerboard ist dazu da, dass man miteinander übers Angeln diskutieren kann - in einem angemessenem Ton und Stil, nach Recht und Gesetz.

* So schwer kann das doch nicht zu verstehen sein!*

PS:
* Hätten sich die Herren, denen dieses Thema so wichtig ist, in den angesprochenen Threads eines angemessenes Tones befleissigt, hätte auch nichts gelöscht werden müssen!
Denn es ging hier nicht um beschriebene Tatsachen, sofern belegbar, sondern nur um die Beleidigungen/Verleumdungen!*


----------

